# Wetten dass..?“ live aus Leipzig Horst Schlämmer macht den Gottschalk...



## Mandalorianer (5 Nov. 2011)

*Wetten dass..?“ live aus Leipzig Horst Schlämmer macht den Gottschalk...​*


...zumindest in den ersten zehn Minuten!

*Michelle Hunziker [Cleavage] - Wetten, dass.. 05.11.2011*​ 
*Thomas Gottschalks vorletzte „Wetten, dass..?“-Sendung und die große Frage: Wird heute endlich das Geheimnis um seine Nachfolge gelüftet? *


Die Erwartungen sind hoch: Als Gast begrüßt der Show-Titan in Leipzig Hape Kerkeling – der Komiker und Entertainer wird als heißester Favorit für den Moderatorenposten beim ZDF-Schlachtschiff gehandelt.​
Und die Überraschung gleich zu Beginn: Aus der berühmten „Wetten, dass..?“-Tür kam statt Gottschalk Kerkeling in seiner kultigsten Rolle: als Horst Schlämmer, stellvertretender Chefredakteur des Grevenbroichers Tageblatt.

Und der lobte den großen Meister über den grünen Klee: „Der hat immer seinen Mann gestanden, war nie krank. Ein Mann wie ein Baum!" Kerkeling („Die Hackfresse“) habe die Nachfolge abgelehnt, so Schlämmer. Der Grund: Seine Forderung von 5000 Mark pro Sendung sei völlig überzogen gewesen. Wer sonst könne den Job machen? Die Daniela Katzenberger würde das ZDF wohl kaum kriegen, Jörg Pilawa sei auch im Gespräch, so sinnierte Schlämmer, aber wer wolle schon drei Stunden Quiz hören? Stefan Raab komme auch infrage, er habe immerhin denselben Zahnarzt wie er selbst (Schlämmer hat schiefe Zähne).

Nach zehn Minuten übernahm Gottschalk, an seiner Seite: die schöne Michelle Hunziger mit Traum-Dekolleté. Mit Kerkeling wolle er später noch einmal die Nachfolgefrage aufrollen... „Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Gottschalk das Thema nicht anspricht. Was Kerkeling darauf antwortet, bleibt allerdings abzuwarten”, hatte ZDF-Sprecher Peter Gruhne im Vorfeld der Show der Nachrichtenagentur dpa gesagt.

Offiziell kommt Kerkeling als Wettpate in die Show, genauso wie die Komiker Otto Waalkes und Dirk Bach, die Schauspieler Justin Timberlake und Andrea Sawatzki sowie Boxweltmeister Wladimir Klitschko. Gottschalk und Co-Moderatorin Michelle Hunziker empfangen ab 20.15 Uhr in der Messe Leipzig außerdem Udo Lindenberg, Clueso und Star-Geiger David Garrett. Zu sehen sind Teile der Bühnenshow „Batman” und des Kerkeling-Musicals „Kein Pardon”. 

Nach Gottschalks wirklich letzter Abschiedssendung am 3. Dezember in Friedrichshafen ist die erste Show mit neuem Entertainer und verändertem Konzept für das erste Halbjahr 2012 geplant.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## ronny69 (5 Nov. 2011)

geil


----------

